# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tank after GW



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

No aquascaping at all...still learning to grow plants and balancing out all the nutrients.

Hmm I think I improved on hiding the equipment



























66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

No aquascaping at all...still learning to grow plants and balancing out all the nutrients.

Hmm I think I improved on hiding the equipment



























66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

That looks really nice Steven. I'm jealous.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------

